# Historical list of ASX companies by market cap



## Pasts (5 March 2017)

Hi All,

I am looking for a list of ASX companies by market cap (top 1000 at least) for past years mainly one from January 2016 but January 2015 would be great too.
Was wondering if maybe someone had an old list saved on their computer that they could pass on or if anyone knows of a resource where I could find this info?
I did find Datanalysis from morning star but I am 5 hours drive from the state library and cant seem to find another way to get my hands on it
Thanks in advance


----------



## pixel (5 March 2017)

Pasts said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a list of ASX companies by market cap (top 1000 at least) for past years mainly one from January 2016 but January 2015 would be great too.
> Was wondering if maybe someone had an old list saved on their computer that they could pass on or if anyone knows of a resource where I could find this info?
> ...



I found one spreadsheet from January 2014 that contains all ASX stocks with Closing Prices. It's not quite the Market Cap you were after because I never recorded the number of shares on issue. But if the attached is any use to you, you're welcome to download.


----------



## pixel (5 March 2017)

Similar dataset for top1000 from September 2015


----------



## Pasts (5 March 2017)

Thanks pixel,
Both data sets will be a huge help to me.
Cute cat


----------

